# Skeeters at westy put in.



## Rockgizmo (May 21, 2009)

The way into wastwater had a lot of standing water along the road by the ranch. The skeeters were nutz all night long. If you have a trip coming up plan to bring your DEET, tent and maybe even a screen house for the night.


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

Pro tip: If you camp at the Westwater Ranger Station you are doing it wrong.


----------



## denachuck (Jan 12, 2012)

*Skeeters*

I brought the cot and no tent on my Westwater trip the third week of July - yikes. Skeeters were bad at the launch, and also at the Little D camp. Rough sleep both nights.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

So our plan to drop in Saturday morning early, throw the rafts in the water and launch is sounding like a good one.


DanCan


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

I agree Jamie. Its been years since ive camped there. Problem was, we wanted to get on the water early and with the show we were running, if we'd shuttled on sat morning we wouldnt have launched til noon at best. Had to herd the cats the night before. Not sure the early launch was worth it, my ass is still sore.


Dan,

Good plan. Throw and launch as fast as possible. Skeeters are bad from 5 pm until at least 930 am


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Anyone go down this week? Any word on the skeeters at the put-in? 

Planning to camp there tomorrow night, but don't want an epic bug night.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

We were there last weekend, they are still class 5. There is more standing water from the interstate in to the launch than I have ever seen. An oasis for skeeters.


I didn't camp there, but those in our group that did said it was a repeat application of DEET kind of evening/night.


When I got there early Sat morning at 7am I stepped out of the truck, walked to my ammo can to get my DEET and applied and only had 4-5 bites in that time. 


DanCan


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Jamie D. said:


> Pro tip: If you camp at the Westwater Ranger Station you are doing it wrong.


Not sure if it's a secret, but where do the pros camp?


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

I had my whole family with, including my wife and daughter who had never been on a river and who are not huge camping fans... so we 'camped' at a hotel in Green River. 


DanCan


----------



## cschmidt1023 (Jan 27, 2015)

There is nothing wrong with camping at the put in except they decided to start charging $15 now which is beyond lame.

Plenty of shitty spots that would work off Danish Flats or the Westwater and Sulphir exits.


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

The pros, they sleep in a van back behind the rafting company outpost. Me, I camp somewhere on p. 41 of the Utah Gazetteer. Call me dick put I ain't spoon feeding my spots. I'd just suggest getting a Trails Illustrated for that area and figure it out. 

All I'm saying it that there is a lifetime of free dispersed camping within an hour of Westwater. If you need maintained road access, shitters and you run your show so loose that additional logistics are a chore you might to out of luck. Your pay $15 for a busy camp with bugs and will need to be quiet by 9:30.

Not picking on you but the sheep mentality of rafters is getting out of hand. No body has any sense of adventure or exploration which is what I thought the river was all about. You can only run it blind once!


----------



## cschmidt1023 (Jan 27, 2015)

Not everyone is seeking a camping experiencee where they try to relive their frat boy glory days Jamie D, and also not everyone only runs WW on weekends 

I have never seen more than 3 sites occupied on a weeknight at the put in and being able to start at 7 AM with the shuttle already run is pretty nice if you want to.


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

^^^I agree with you. That said, those asking for spots of bitchin' about the put in camping probably don't live in Junction, run Westwater during the week or have there shuttle figured out by 7am.

I've camped in the dusty parking lot plenty and I'm sure I'll do it again. Point is, there is a whole 'nother world to be found chillin' on a dirt road, laid back swervin' like I'm George Jones, smoke rollin' out the window an ice cold beer sittin' in the console that you won't find driving the paved from put in to takeout.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Pick a road that cuts left off the put in road. Check it out. If you find a suitable spot, of which there are many spots much nicer than the put in. Set up shop. If not, try another road. Just please, use your groover and pack out trash. You'll have plenty of space.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll have to admit, a lot of time if we are doing a Friday night run to Westwater with a Saturday launch it's a miracle we make it there before it's time to get up and start rigging anyway. 


DanCan


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

*Rabbit Valley*

Rabbit Valley


----------



## dogalot (Jul 6, 2005)

Camped at the put-in 8/15. Some bugs but quite manageable. Just a little hot though.


----------

